# Another Closure



## Sweb (Jul 10, 2011)

The Kathryn Aviation Report: Wreckage of a downed WWII fighter plane found in Germany last month - more than 66 years after it went missing - gives Outagamie judge John Des Jardins and his family closure


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting post, thanks mate!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Sweb, very interesting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 11, 2011)

Very interesting....


----------

